# Gateway FX p7807 laptop



## Church724 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey all, I'm the lucky owner of a Gateway FX p7807 gaming notebook. I couldn't pass up the computer for the price considering all the good tech inside it. I thought the exterior would grow on me, but the Halloween in Black and Orange theme hasn't grown on me. My question is, is it possible to custom paint the orange to tone it down a bit, like a gray or maybe silverish? Would taping the stuff of and spraying being enough or would I have to dissassemble it? I really just want to paint the trim along the sides and along the keyboard, it's a little to hey look at me. I'd like to keep it for the rest of my college years so if I can't spray it i'll live with it, just curious is all. Thanks for the help.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

taping, when done right, will be fine  good luck!


----------



## Church724 (Jul 21, 2009)

So some painters tape or masking tape, some newspaper, and a rattle can of paint would do the trick?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

umm, to some extent. http://airbrushtricks.com/start/airbrush-videos/22/382-the-ultimate-case-painting-guide.html apply that to the laptop


----------

